# Bear hunting units



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im putting in for the bear hunt this coming year, what areas do you guys think have the better success rates? I have 6 points now, So pretty close to max points so theres a good chance I might draw. I have heard good things about the areas around Beaver , Manti lasal & bookcliff areas, but have never seen a bear while elk hunting those area's(very Rarely hunted those areas) I have seen a few bears around the currant creek/strawberry area, but not sure if I have actually seen enough of them around to specifically target them there. We all know the prime areas for elk like the monroe & Manti areas, but where are the best bear areas in the state? I dont know anyone with dogs, & really cant see myself paying a guide to do the work, so it will most likely be a spot & stalk type of hunt. Is the spring or fall hunt better?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Without a pack of dogs, I would be trying to draw the Book Cliff area. Personaly, I have never hunted that area, but I know guys that have, and they have taken Bear out of there. They wre hunting for them much like you would for deer or elk. check out the water holes, and food sorces.

Another option you have, is a Archery tag. That way you can put out a bait station (with all the paperwork that takes place) and then you can draw the bear to you. That way your not driving all over the place looking for them. Find a "good area" that you think will have bear, (scout before deciding) and put your station up. It takes a couple weeks to bring the bear in to you before they realize they have an eazy foot source. After that you will need to replenish the bait at least twice a week to keep them interested.

Hope this helps out some. Best of Luck to you.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have looked through the draw odds, & it appears everybody puts i for the book cliff area, but Im not really familiar with the area. Its a ways to drive from Salt Lake to re-fill the bait station. Archery , are you kidding me??? :lol: Im going to find the biggest gun I can for my bear hunt. Ive been stared down by big black bears 3 too many times while out in the woods :lol: 

Mabey I will start practicing more with my bow this winter & into spring & try that out if i can get a little more confident on my bow skills. the last thing I need to be doing is chasing around a pissed off wounded bear from a bad bow shot. Thanks for the info!!!!


----------

